

App Store Cranking - fonosip

iTunes connect was down for a week (vacation). but on the first day they came back up, they seem to be re-energized. We submitted BA.net Live Webcams on dec 28. It was approved an live on the app store on dec 29!<p>That was fast
check it out atitms://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ba-net-live-webcams/id348529659?mt=8<p>or 
http://m.ba.net
======
joe23
itms://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ba-net-live-webcams/id348529659?mt=8

